# L'il Zack - 2 weeks to go



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Our first ever pup will be leaving his mum and joining us in two weeks today.

We're all really excited and can't wait to get him home and start his house and motorhome training.


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Sooooo Cute, enjoy your new family member
Kim


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How exciting!
Our last addition is two years old now  
We got her in October and I swore I would never get another pup in the Autumn/Winter. Trying to socialise her when there are no outdoor gatherings was very trying to say the least. Had to resort to travelling into nearest town and walking her round the park there. It worked though as she is excellent with other dogs.
Have fun!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

He looks a good 'un!

Hope this is ok.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

He looks a beauty,prepare to be owned by Zack,it's a lovely time getting a new family member.Hard work but it will pay off eventually,what breed is he ?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice one Keith 



wakk44 said:


> ....,what breed is he ?


Labrador Retriever.

Parent's stock is Show & Working dog, so we're hoping he turns out well.

Breeder has submitted a number of full names to KC and we should be getting confirmation of his full name sometime next week.

Ken.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's gorgeous Ken

Busy ,happy times ahead


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A lovely wee puppy!!

Our Border Collie pup is 5 months old now, and I have to say it's been a long 3 months we've had her. Been great fun but also trying at times!She's at the teething stage now (baby teeth falling out every day) and is turning into a teenager, so more challenging times ahead.

Tips I would give - leave an old T shirt with the litter for a few days to bring home with you, that way the pup still has a familiar smell around him in his new home. 

Toilet training - if you've got a secure garden take him outside for his toilet from day one, every hour and on waking up. Always to the same spot, on a lead and LOADS of praise and treat if he does anything. Be prepared for puddles in the house, never scold a young pup for it, it can make them do it in secret. I didn't use newspapers or puppy pads, think it adds an extra step into the toilet training process cause they can think it's ok to pee on anything made of paper (magazines etc).

Sleeping overnight - some people crate, nothing wrong with it if used positively as a safe den. We didn't, pup has a big duvet bed and slept in our heated front hall from day one. Cried for 10 minutes the first two nights, ignored her. She is great every night now. No separation anxiety.

Motorhome - Get him out in it as soon as you can. Start with taking him into it without going anywhere. Also try to get him out in the car EVERY day, great for getting them used to travelling. 

Try to find a good puppy class near you (my trainer is COAPE and APDT). She is so good. Uses clicker training. They say that up to 12 weeks old is a very important learning window.

Socialise socialise socialse - especially in the early days before he hits 16 weeks (when the fear factor can kick in).

Take him on trains, buses, stand outside supermarkets (every talks to a puppy) - they say ideally a pup should meet at least 100 different poeple (adults, children and babies) before it's 12 weeks old.

Good luck - pictures please when you get him.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Hezbez,

Thanks for all the excellent pointers.

Pretty much where we're heading with him after reading, reading & more reading over the past few months.

Both Lara's and my parents are dog owners and are also pointing us in the right direction.

Photos will undoubtedly follow :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks a great pup! 
Our bundle of fun has recently reached 6 months and is currently the size of a adult lab and built like a tank and is bouncing up and down the kitchen chasing her all. Most probably hinting that she hasn't had her daily hike.

Be prepared for a few sleepless nights. Our's had a lot of seperation angst and will try every trick in the book to get upstairs to the bedroom.
The back garden resembles the Somme battlefield and baby gates guard most downstairs doors.
On the plus side.......nearly everything!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a cutie, enjoy. You will have fun and you will be friends for life.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, we picked him up yesterday morning and he seems to have settled in really well.

Unless supervised, he's confined to utility/kitchen areas with hard flooring until his house training is complete; and his cage & bed are out there too.

As soon as he came home he went exploring and found his bed and wanders in and out as he sees fit during the day.

The cage was only closed at bedtime after his 11pm ablutions and apart from a few tiny barks when I left the room, we never heard a thing from him all night. 

He had a dry night and I put him straight out in to the garden when I got up at 5am, so if things keep going this way I'll be more than happy.


Ken.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! He was a good boy and beautiful with it


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like it won't take him long to get you organised to his liking :lol: 

Give him a big cuddle from me

Sue


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lovely puppy and what a great first night! Hopefully it will carry on being this good for you in future!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't believe you got away with a quiet night.

Our Pippa was terrible even keeping up a racket until 0500.
She's ok now but it took a long time for her to settle at nights.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

don't get to smug

will turn out like Shadow

A delightful pup

an overbearing intelligent dog who knows what he wants

and intends to get it 8O 8O :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

What better way to resurrect an old thread, than with a pic of "L'il Zack", who's now close to 5 stone of best mate !


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

L'il Zack has turned into big Zack :surprise:

Beautiful looking dog and he knows it,he looks quite regal posing in the mountains.-Scotland ?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> L'il Zack has turned into big Zack :surprise:
> 
> Beautiful looking dog and he knows it,he looks quite regal posing in the mountains.-Scotland ?


Thanks Steve.... Pic was taken on Catbells, overlooking Derwentwater in the Lakes in December.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Fabulous looking dog!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Our Zak is also a black lab from working stock, he is a lovely natured intelligent lad, 13 and a bit wobbly on his hips now but still goes out for a stroll everday, we amble rather than walk these days. He still gives other dogs what for when they dare to walk past HIS garden.

We got him in May at 11 weeks old, good time as I found it easier to train him with the back door being open a lot of the time. He took the cat flap out of the door and we couldn't fix it till we bought another so we borrowed a puppy cage for him, it was the best thing we did. One day our old lab got in it and closed the door behind him to get away from that pesky young pup who himself is an old boy now, seems like yesterday


----------

